# Dog fighting app



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/04/25/dog-fighting-app-outrageous-michael-vick/


----------



## Carlos Machado (Dec 28, 2008)

This is just crazy another way to spread dogfighting to punks everywhere teaching them the concepts stupidity abounds.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think we need this on the WDF!


----------

